# Lee Duffy and Paul Sykes?



## Simmy (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm new here and just wondered if anyone had 1st hand experience of knowing these guys or crossing their paths?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 10, 2019)

Didn't know him but remember the goings on involving Duffy when I was growing up in Teesside.

Welcome to urban by the way.


----------



## lisajanefino (Jun 17, 2019)

Yes, Lee was local, I'd say I was only 13 at that time. But years later Lee's Daughter is nearby and the double of her dad.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jun 17, 2019)

Coincidentally there’s books written about both, and by the same author.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 18, 2019)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Coincidentally there’s books written about both, and by the same author.


What are the chances eh


----------



## M Testa (Jul 24, 2019)

i saw some stuff on sykes on youtube. utterly horrible bastard and a bully. there were some bizarre allegations on how he raped YOs. his mam said 'he thinks he's someone but he's not. He's just someone who spent a long time in prison.' Mum knows best! 20 years or so? He's like that stupid Bronson twat who has acted like such a nob he's never getting out. there is nothing cool about wasting your life in prison. ask tommy robbing-swine.


----------



## M Testa (Jul 24, 2019)

as for the sons you see him bullying in 1 documentary:
'two are doing life for murder. One beat an ex-policeman to death in his own home (...his names michael sharp) and the other stabbed a man to death in his flat.' [paul sykes jr.]


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 24, 2019)

Two now dead old hard nuts.  

Youtube is a bad idea.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 24, 2019)

They all have their day don’t they ?


----------



## M Testa (Jul 25, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Two now dead old hard nuts. Youtube is a bad idea.



yeah, its a bad idea that young people have access to years of music they could never pay to hear. its a bad idea that anti-fascists can use it to upload information or counter right wing narratives. and those documentaries on history/politics/philosophy people upload for free are a bad idea too. what happened to your usual rancour and rigour?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 25, 2019)

Stop watching dead hardmen and gypsy fights.


----------



## M Testa (Jul 25, 2019)

very good, 1 minute to respond. busy day?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 25, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## M Testa (Jul 25, 2019)

and i believe you.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 27, 2019)

There's a new Duffy book coming out by Jamie Boyle in August. The second one by this author who has also written several about Sykes. If anyone is interested. OP?


----------

